# some engine bay pics



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well everyone here are some pics of my engine bay after i cleaned it. i don't think it has been cleaned in it's 7 year life...still have alot of work to do. also, i painted the valve cover.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Clean! What did you use to paint your VC? I've been looking to paint mine whenever I paint my calipers.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i just used spray paint. it's called import auto spray by duplicolor i think it was. it's not high temp or anything. to do the letters i just sprayed a pool of white paint and hand brushed it on. not very hard at all. when my vc was white w/blue letters i used just regular high temp paint. oh btw, i used the same paint on my calipers. hope yours turns out well..send some pics when you do it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I suggest using some High temp engine paint. here's what I did to mine...

the paint came in spray form, so I sprayed a bunch into a jar lid and used a small paint brush to paint the liquid paint onto the letters. Took me 4 brush coats to get the letters and it came out clean.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yeah that's similar to what i did. i would suggest high temp paint too, but i thought i would give the regular stuff a shot and it's worked fine.


----------

